# Moundman's EDC setup



## moundman (Jun 24, 2012)

I actually have 2 variations of it. Most of the times I wear the extra mags and gun but when I want to go with less weight I just use the gun and flashlight combo. These are easy to conceal in the winter but in the summer I'll be putting the loops for the holster on to change it to the IWH.

Anyways I just thought I'd pass this along. Any questions please ask.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I dig your EDC setup especially the Glock  and the flashlight was awesome -- Mine varies between a G27, PF9, BG380, NAA.22Mag just depends what and where Im going (usually carry 2 of them)... Also 

I couldn't hear sound on you video because of this computer I am at but what do you do during the summertime?


----------



## moundman (Jun 24, 2012)

I was sick when I made it so there is no sound. Lol. My voice had a nasally sore throat sound. It would not have been pleasant. 
As for the summer. I haven't got that far yet. The holster can switch to an IWB with the belt loop straps I bought but as for the magazines I'm not sure yet. I'm still kinda looking for that.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

No worries on Summer carry its def not summer yet at least.

The carry options available don't cost that much so when summer does come you got some choices, there are acouple good IWB holsters that can hide a G19. Or there are some very cheap small pistols out now for $200 been testing the waters with lower name brands like Kel-tec and Taurus that are all solid so far.


----------

